# Garland stove in the home



## brill333 (May 9, 2011)

We have the opportunity to purchase a very gently used Garland Electric Range model 686-1 at a price too good to pass up. Should I be concerned about bringing this stove into my home. We have 200 amps of electricity coming into the building so I think it will handle it "juice" wise. But I am concerned after reading other posts here that I may be asking for more trouble than I can afford. Any comments or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It should be on a Dedicated Circuit (ask your electrician)  I have used Garland Gas for years and like them


----------

